# Pleco Going After Angelfish



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Today my pair of angelfish spawned, and my pleco (the one in my avatar) has relentlessly been going after the angels. He's been trying to attach to them. I'm assuming he's going after their slime coat, which is bad. He's never done this before. Could the spawn be causing him to do this? I'm hoping it's just because of the spawn, because I know once they taste it, slime is just another food source. I feed him algae pallets/wafers daily and occasional cucumber slices. What can I do? thanks!


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that he is doing that. Common plecs are know for that..had one that did the same thing. Not much you can do really..except put him in another tank or put a divider in there to keep him away from the angels.

BTW: commons are omnivores, so try some meatier foods for him too...that might help a little...but i dought it!


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

I think turning the light off in the tank calmed him a little, but I'll have to wait and see. Thanks for your suggestions! Now, I wonder what he'll think of bacon... j/k


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They do need meatier food, try shrimp pellets. But separate them if you can. Plecos will go for the angel eggs and Ive watched a breeding pair of angel "dive bomb" repeated until it died to protect their spawn. They'd get above the pleco, out of its sight line and take turns going from the top of the tank to the bottom as fast as they can and ram the pleco in the head.


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

If you don't have another tank you can put him in...plastic egg crate works well for a divider and is aquarium safe. HTH


----------



## 3617 (Jun 21, 2010)

i also have 3 angel fish and one pleco too! but then my pleco seems pretty calming and doesn't do that


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

He went for the eggs once, the angels rushed him. I was going to the store tomorrow anyway, so I'll just add shrimp pellets to the list. Egg crate sounds like a great idea. The eggs were on a spare filter tube and I was going to give raising a few in a 20 high a shot, so I put the whole
tube in a jar of aquarium water and let it sit in my bro's 20 long so the tops not covered to keep a consistant temp. . Long story short, the eggs aren't an issue anymore. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd recommend swapping the common pleco for a bristlenose. They won't outgrow the tank or attack other fish, even new fry are safe with them.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

toddnbecka said:


> I'd recommend swapping the common pleco for a bristlenose. They won't outgrow the tank or attack other fish, even new fry are safe with them.


I thought of that, considering he is about 7". I just would want to be assured he would have a good home.
Edit: I've seen them before, but is it just me or are BN's a little creepy looking?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nope not you they are a little strang. Well feeding plecs veggies and algae grazers is what I recomend because the algae grazers have algae on the outside fishmeal in the middle which their is your meaty food at the same time.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

interesting, I dont think ive ever heard of algae grazers before. Can you get them at the LFS or is it something you need to buy online?

Yeah sorry to hear about your pleco, Ive heard stories of them doing things like that. Basicaly big flat fish and plecos shouldnt be mixed due to the chance the pleco will think that your big flat fish is just a big dinner plate covered in food.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

They are the best feeding food for plecs and other bottom feeders.
http://hbhpet.com/consumer/products.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=34&category_id=18

And you can buy them here but I buy them at my pet store
http://americanaquariumproducts.com/HBH.html


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i had this problem with a common plec in a community tank he eventually got hold of my mollies and killed them  in the end i sold him to someone with bigger fish - they knew the problem i had. however i did not have the problem with a 15 inch plec i had. he use to eat alot of bloodworm pellets tho.. not sure if that might help?


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems like it must have been the spawn cycle. Right now he's in his cave, and I have not seen him attack them all day. Will get some meatier stuff for him in the next few hrs.


----------

